# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Bodyfat

## DHew

My comp prep is coming along well, im 238 at 12.8 ish percent BF. Legs are big, arms calves neck all in proportion at 18inch each. I am leaning out, but i feel like my lower belly fat is not going away. Any tips? Or do some spots just take longer to go away then others?

----------


## 73rr

Your stomach it usually the last to go away. U lose bf all together. Not just in one area.

----------


## Marsoc

> Your stomach it usually the last to go away. U lose bf all together. Not just in one area.


Right I think it's so funny when I see commercials. "Lose stubborn belly fat " lol like wtf. Anything to bullshit the sheep into spending money ..smh. I'm pretty lean but I keep fat around between my arm pits and lower pecs and also my back love handle section

----------


## 73rr

> Right I think it's so funny when I see commercials. "Lose stubborn belly fat " lol like wtf. Anything to bullshit the sheep into spending money ..smh. I'm pretty lean but I keep fat around between my arm pits and lower pecs and also my back love handle section


Love handles are a b***h. 

I think the commercials and products that your talking about are the biggest false advertising in the world.

----------


## Scorpion0922

> Your stomach it usually the last to go away. U lose bf all together. Not just in one area.


X2, on men that's where we lose it last. Ass in a woman. 

DHew; when is your show?

----------


## DHew

There is one id like to do in February. But as you know from my previous thread, its my first time so I'm trying to time it right.

----------


## 73rr

> There is one id like to do in February. But as you know from my previous thread, its my first time so I'm trying to time it right.


Just bust your a**. Set a goal and know matter what happens do the show (because that would be your goal).

To many ppl try and then run at the last minute because they think there not ready. Hope you do get and ask any questions u have. So many ppl here love to help out someone series about a goal!

----------


## DHew

Thanks!

----------


## DHew

When I start the var and primo, will they aid some in the loss of bf?

----------


## charger69

> When I start the var and primo, will they aid some in the loss of bf?


AAS does not aid in the loss of bf. AAS helps to retain muscle during calorie deprivation. Diet and cardio will help with bf loss.
Any AAS can be used in cutting and bulking. Your diet determines which it is.

----------


## DHew

Ehh not really what I'm getting at...I need to reword my post I guess

----------


## Couchlock

> When I start the var and primo, will they aid some in the loss of bf?


Last but not least, Anavar is one of the only true fat burning steroids . Most all anabolic steroids will enhance the metabolic rate, which will promote fat loss, but Anavar has been shown to directly promote lipolysis. Many attribute this to its ability to firmly bind to the androgen receptor, as well as in its ability to reduce thyroid-binding globulin, as well as increase thyroxine-binding prealbumin. This action results in the triiodothyronine hormone or T3 hormone being utilized to a higher degree. The fat burning results of Anavar are not entirely conclusive; there have been a few studies that produced alternate results as it pertains to fat loss. However, most data strongly supports the Oxandrolone hormone being a strong promoter of lipolysis.

^^this is directly from our forums front page




Its the very reason I'm adding it to last 2 weeks of test injections and the following 2 weeks after last shot, few days before pct starts

----------


## DHew

I've had great results in fat loss with it before, but I haven't ever cut this much before either since it's my first show. That charger69 guy is posting the same thing in other threads as well, he might be trying to get his post count up or something.

----------


## 73rr

> I've had great results in fat loss with it before, but I haven't ever cut this much before either since it's my first show. That charger69 guy is posting the same thing in other threads as well, he might be trying to get his post count up or something.


Haha, no charger69 is a good guy. 

What he is trying to say is that your diet is what's really going to dictate your fat lose.

----------


## DHew

Ok gotcha!

----------

